# 10 Turtle & Tortoise Pics!!!



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

[IMG=640x480]http://i19.tinypic.com/4vren3t.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i14.tinypic.com/67y5f2x.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i19.tinypic.com/4vcwzh3.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i12.tinypic.com/6hfzswy.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i18.tinypic.com/5yn21hj.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i11.tinypic.com/50456ah.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i17.tinypic.com/4zuq545.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i10.tinypic.com/645fqfa.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i17.tinypic.com/6fru42g.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i10.tinypic.com/67hatsx.jpg[/IMG]

many many more to come!!! if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

i posted the refrigerators to show where i keep all the food, lettuce, carrots, mixed veggies. those are deciated turtle and tortoise food only, not for any human food at all! lol.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

over my mantel and fireplace i have a huge galapogos tortoise picture that i got framed! i love it.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

i bought a huge 10 foot in diameter swimming pool for turtles only! i have 6 RES in there and 1 very very large soft shelled.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

the outside area you see in the first pics are just at one location. i have a second location with my deserts and sulcatas, ill hopefully be posting those soon.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2007)

i am here to help anyone, amateur to expert in taking care of their turtles and tortoises. i have many years experience and have been though almost every kind of problem known to the hobby. does any one live in the 661 or 818 area codes?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

First question that comes to mind... Are you worried that the RES might injure or harm your softshell, just asking I have heard that the slightest thing could hurt them. Next what type of filter do you use on your pond? The refrigerators I love it I have been thinking of doing that for a while now since I want to refer hibernate my boxies. I love the galapogos tortoise picture, Where did you get it? How many turtles and torts do you have?


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 27, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> First question that comes to mind... Are you worried that the RES might injure or harm your softshell, just asking I have heard that the slightest thing could hurt them. Next what type of filter do you use on your pond? The refrigerators I love it I have been thinking of doing that for a while now since I want to refer hibernate my boxies. I love the galapogos tortoise picture, Where did you get it? How many turtles and torts do you have?



i was concerned that the RES and soft shelled werent going to get allow, but just the opposite actually happened. the RES like to hide under the soft shelled, and the soft shelled doesnt seem to mind at all.

I have 2 fluval 405 filters and the filter/pump that came with the pool which can handle 500 gallons, and i run them 24/7.

i got it off allposters.com i think. i got it awhile ago, so im not completely sure. i have 30 turtles and tortoises all together. and more pictures of the rest of them are yet to come!


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW all your tort and turts are so cool I love the inclosers.Have you ever thought you have to many turtles and tortoises?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you. i built them all myself. 

ive been told i have to manyover and over and over, but i dont think that. i dont think i could ever have too many. i just love them so much, so whenever i see one that needs a home, i take them in.


----------



## 101isthebest (Aug 28, 2007)

ur turtles and torts are so adorable.=]


----------



## 101isthebest (Aug 28, 2007)

spikethebest said:


> thank you. i built them all myself.
> 
> ive been told i have to manyover and over and over, but i dont think that. i dont think i could ever have too many. i just love them so much, so whenever i see one that needs a home, i take them in.



i think that u shouldnt overwhelm urself w. too many turtles. each turtle needs lots of love and caring. remember that as the number of a population increases..the quality of lifestyle decreases.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 29, 2007)

101isthebest said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > thank you. i built them all myself.
> ...



spikethebest...you obviously have plenty of love, time, caring and knowledge to care for all your torts and turts. It is evident in your pictures! I think it is awesome that you do what you do!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 29, 2007)

squirtle said:


> 101isthebest said:
> 
> 
> > spikethebest said:
> ...



101- that is why i built more homes for them, or i find friend's house to keep them in. i also get an unlimited amount of free lettuce for everyone from a pizza place that doesnt use it. i have them all on great diets and they are all growing very healthy.

squirtle-- thank you very much. i really do love them. a lot.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you keep in I think it was the sixth photo...a wooden cage with legs?


----------

